# τροτέζα = streetwalker



## nickel (Jun 29, 2010)

Η γυναίκα του πεζοδρομίου, η γυναίκα που εκδίδεται στο δρόμο, η καλντεριμιτζού.

Αναρωτιούνται στο slang.gr αν πράγματι η προέλευση είναι η γαλλική λέξη _trotteuse_. Γνωστή είναι η σημασία _trotteuse_ = δευτερολεπτοδείκτης. Θέλει βαθύτερο ψάξιμο για να βρει κανείς την αργκοτική _trotteuse_:
Au fém., arg. Prostituée, racoleuse. Synon. _marcheuse_. _Il y avait de la trotteuse gentiment entretenue dans ce coin_ (Simonin, _Cave se rebiffe_, 1954, p. 110). atilf​
Πολύ πιο εύκολα βρίσκει κανείς στα λεξικά το _faire le trottoir_ (=κάνω πεζοδρόμιο).

Από μπλογκ, με πηγή το περιοδικό _Αρχαιολογία_, ξεσήκωσα το παρακάτω για τις αρχαίες τροτέζες:
Υπήρχε και μια άλλη κατηγορία ακόμη φτηνότερων πορνών που έκαναν τη δουλειά στο ύπαιθρο ψαρεύοντας τους πελάτες στο δρόμο με διάφορα κόλπα, μεταξύ των οποίων ήταν να έχουν γραμμένα με καρφιά στα πέδιλα λέξεις που αποτυπώνονταν στο μαλακό έδαφος. Σώθηκε ένα τέτοιο παπούτσι που γράφει με τα καρφιά τη λέξη «ακολούθει», κάτι ανάλογο με τις σύγχρονες πόρνες που έχουν τυπωμένες καρτούλες με την διεύθυνση,τις οποίες πετάνε στον ανυποψίαστο πελάτη. Οι πόρνες αυτές λεγόντουσαν *«λεωφόροι»* (το ανάλογο με το σημερινό τροτέζα ή καλντεριμιτζού) ή *«σποδησιλαύραι»* (λαύρα είναι το δρομάκι, το σοκάκι, και σποδός η σκόνη), *χαμαιτύπαι*, *χαλκιδίτιδες* (από το πολύ ευτελές ποσό που έπαιρναν, ένα χάλκινο νόμισμα — Σnickel: penny prostitute), *χαμαιταιρίδες* (Σnickel: μάλλον _χαμεταιρίδες_, αλλά, έτσι κι αλλιώς, μόνο σε λεξικά τη βρίσκεις). Συνευρίσκονταν στους σκοτεινούς δρόμους στην περιοχή του Φιλοπάππου, σε ψηλά επιτάφια μνημεία.
http://arkoleon.blogspot.com/2010/01/blog-post_29.html​
Η πιο γνωστή τροτέζα είναι βέβαια η _Irma La Douce_: Σίρλεϊ Μακλέιν, Τζακ Λέμον, αριστούργημα — αλλά το βιντεάκι το αφιερώνω στη Λαμπέτη.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 29, 2010)

Οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς τους αρχαίους όρους για τις καλντεριμιτζούδες απαντούν σε ένα ωραιότατο κειμενάκι του Σουητώνιου (ναι, του γνωστού) που σώζεται στα ελληνικά (οι απόψεις για τη γλώσσα του αρχικού κειμένου διίστανται), που επιγράφεται _Περὶ βλασφημιῶν καὶ πόθεν ἑκάστη_. Μεταξύ άλλων σλανγκ όρων για τις πόρνες, έχει και έναν που πολύ μου άρεσε: 


χαλιμάς· ἀπὸ τοῦ ἐκ μέθης ἢ μανίας ἢ ἀκολασίας χαλᾶσθαι. Χάλις δὲ καὶ ὁ ἄκρατος.

Σε ορισμένους αρχαίους σχολιαστές, με παραλλαγές του όρου χαρακτηρίζονται και οι βάκχες.

Όλα αυτά δίνουν μια τελείως διαφορετική αίσθηση στη φράση "παραμύθια της Χαλιμάς". :)

Edit: Και για να μην κάνετε πονηρές σκέψεις και παρεξηγηθούν οι μωαμεθανοί (αφού βλέπω πως Χαλιμά λεγόταν και η μητριά του Μωάμεθ), το όνομα στα αραβικά διαβάζω πως σημαίνει "καλότροπη, ευγενική, γενναιόδωρη".


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2010)

Απόλαυση, να 'σαι καλά. Εγώ τώρα διάλεξα το παρακάτω, που είναι πιο «ελληνικό», πιο χειροπιαστό:

*Ἀνασεισίφαλλος*, ὡς ἀνασείουσα τὸν φάλητα. Στα λατινικά το εξηγεί στο LSJ (άντε, και θα είμαστε και οι μόνοι που το έχουμε): _phallum agitans_.


----------

